# Help deciding on a snow removal machine



## uktep (Feb 22, 2015)

I'm posting this on behalf of someone else. He has been using a light/medium duty John Deer lawn mower rigged with a plow for several years. It's starting to fall apart and he doesn't want to spend money to fix it so he's buying something new. What would you suggest?

This is just for plowing a driveway but it's fairly large and all gravel. It has a hill about 100 feet long with a 25 or so degree incline in spots and only about 15 feet wide. Then it opens up to a flat, 50 foot long section about 20 feet wide. Then another hill (down) about 30 feet and landing. 

The main obstacle is money, of course. He wants something dependable but doesn't want more than he needs. I think he's looking at the neighborhood of 10-15k. Anything walk-behind is out of the question. He's looking at a heavy-duty John Deer tractor, a four wheeler, and a small(er) truck. He doesn't own a truck now. Any suggestions? Thanks in advance!


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

I would go for a tractor with a loader and snowblower (and chains). Can also be used year 'round, and probably retain alot of value if he wants to sell it later.


----------



## uktep (Feb 22, 2015)

seville009;1965702 said:


> I would go for a tractor with a loader and snowblower (and chains). Can also be used year 'round, and probably retain alot of value if he wants to sell it later.


Thank you! Is there a make/model you would recommend in that price range?


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Not really; they're generally all about the same. Maybe stick with one that has a dealer close by. I'd also stick with a hydrostatic transmission as opposed to a geared or shuttle one.


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

if it were me i would buy an atv and put a plow on it. then you have an atv to have fun with all summer and plow through snow in the winter


----------



## Ewcelectric (Jan 9, 2015)

ATV's don't last long doing a lot of snow at a time. 
Worked well for my 100'x25' driveway
Didn't last long when I moved to the country. fWiw


----------



## uktep (Feb 22, 2015)

Thanks for the replies everyone. We live in eastern pa so we only have light to moderate snowfall on average (this year is looking to be a bit of an exception). He's not really interested in recreation so an atv would still only be used for snow removal. His main challenges for removal are getting up and down his hills and keeping the driveway wide enough because it's fairly narrow to begin with in spots.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

get a jeep or a chevy 1500 short box throw a plow on there. they have a lot of nice used stuff from dealers on ebay


----------



## uktep (Feb 22, 2015)

PLOWMAN45;1966258 said:


> get a jeep or a chevy 1500 short box throw a plow on there. they have a lot of nice used stuff from dealers on ebay


Thanks. I think he looked at a jeep but someone told him the front doesn't hold up well on them


----------



## novawagonmaster (Jun 16, 2014)

My Jeep would do well in this situation, and fits the budget mentioned.
Ballast/counterweight and snow tires (I use and recommend Bridgestone Blizzaks) are going to be necessary.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

uktep;1966270 said:


> Thanks. I think he looked at a jeep but someone told him the front doesn't hold up well on them


Tell him to look for an old YJ with a solid front axle and leaf springs. They'll hold up to the plow, and are cheap.

Or a Ford ranger...

I would also suggest a Tacoma, but that plus a plow won't be in the budget.

Definitely say no to the ATV. That is way too much WIDTH of areas for the WEIGHT of the machine. It won't be able to do it.

You could pick up a new small 4WD Chinese tractor + FEL + Front plow + PTO BLOWER for altogether < $10k.

http://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/chinese-tractors/141734-meyer-plow-jinma-284-a.html#post1674634

--- see what's going on in that post, its an adapter for a small tractor's FEL to mount a regular plow. The tractor itself has hydraulics that can control the plow angling. The FEL can do the up/down.

So do like that, plus a blower on the back for when it really sucks, or when you need to move the banks.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

stay away from certiam models of yj's some still had carbs whats wront with a short box 1500


----------



## novawagonmaster (Jun 16, 2014)

After having a couple CJs and a YJ, I really prefer the TJ. Much easier to live with if you spend much time in it.
The coil spring suspension rides and handles much better and provides better articulation off road. No worries about it holding up with a plow. Air shocks (front) make a big difference.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

PLOWMAN45;1966734 said:


> stay away from certiam models of yj's some still had carbs whats wront with a short box 1500


What's wrong with a carburetor? Reliable, no rotting wires to go wrong.

But really where did you come up with that? They've been FI since at least 1989.


----------



## gasjr4wd (Feb 14, 2010)

I plowed for about 20 years with a Suzuki Samurai... a Jeep would do fine.
10-15K would do wonders.
(air shocks are never a good idea. springs hold weight, shocks control bounce)


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

gasjr4wd;1972036 said:


> I plowed for about 20 years with a Suzuki Samurai... a Jeep would do fine.
> 10-15K would do wonders.
> (air shocks are never a good idea. springs hold weight, shocks control bounce)


FYI: when people talk about "air shocks", they really mean "air springs". The nice thing about air springs, is that they are *highly* progressive, and the amount of air in them can be varied.

Having said that, there are two KINDS of air springs; the "balloon" air springs (which work in conjunction with the existing steel spring and hydraulic shock), and the actual spring-integrated-with-shock air spring, like FOX FLOAT. Neither is really well adapted for a plow. Fox float, for example, are typically used in snowmobiles. Probably good for no more than about 300 pounds each.

Fox float is made of two chambers. The outer chamber is the "air spring", the inner chamber is a standard old fashioned hydraulic shock absorber.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

FYI, They dont make air bags for the front.

They are talking about "Air~shocks".
Yes shocks are used to control unsprung weight.

yet, some of use them (air shocks) to hold up their plows....


and I vote for fuel injection over a carb.

my YJ did fine plowing with the 4.0.


----------



## gasjr4wd (Feb 14, 2010)

jasonv;1972398 said:


> FYI: when people talk about "air shocks", they really mean "air springs". The nice thing about air springs, is that they are *highly* progressive, and the amount of air in them can be varied.
> 
> Having said that, there are two KINDS of air springs; the "balloon" air springs (which work in conjunction with the existing steel spring and hydraulic shock), and the actual spring-integrated-with-shock air spring, like FOX FLOAT. Neither is really well adapted for a plow. Fox float, for example, are typically used in snowmobiles. Probably good for no more than about 300 pounds each.
> 
> Fox float is made of two chambers. The outer chamber is the "air spring", the inner chamber is a standard old fashioned hydraulic shock absorber.


Air shocks were very popular in the 70's. And there are many issues with anything that tries to support weight but uses the shock mounts.
Air bags on the other hand are much more positioned to support weight.
Then there are also the timbrens type of aftermarket additions.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

Used MFWD ag tractor, diesel power with a loader, heated cab and a rear blower for moving piles. You can do just fine for 10 to 15k. It doesn't have to be shiny and new, it has to work.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

And when it comes to the tractor brand, what ever has good dealer support near by. They all break sooner or later, they all need filters and maintenance parts.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Hire it done ?


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

SnoFarmer;1972414 said:


> FYI, They dont make air bags for the front.
> 
> They are talking about "Air~shocks".
> Yes shocks are used to control unsprung weight.
> ...


Air SPRINGS, not shocks. SPRINGS.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

gasjr4wd;1972419 said:


> And there are many issues with anything that tries to support weight but uses the shock mounts.


Well obviously, it is only suitable for a strut or coil-over type suspension. It wouldn't be safe to put it beside a leaf-spring.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

Have you thought about a Ford Escape?


----------



## Mike NY (Feb 2, 2009)

My vote 4wd tractor, plow, blower combo. Cab is nice but not necessary.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

jasonv;1972486 said:


> Air SPRINGS, not shocks. SPRINGS.


those "air springs" sure look like "air bags" to me.

and they dont make them (air~bags) for the front as far as I know.

A lot of the jeep folks use "air ahocks" for the front instead.

like thees http://www.autoanything.com/suspension-systems/60A4911A0A0.aspx


----------



## ggb6259 (Jan 14, 2010)

Any small SUV and one of the pretend plows.. Snowbear things. Heck he was using a freakin lawn tractor.....


----------



## ggb6259 (Jan 14, 2010)

or buy a crappy awd car or minivan and throw one on it... no insurance keep it on property....


----------



## gasjr4wd (Feb 14, 2010)

Actually re-reading the OP, I'm not really understanding the idea.
Why not pickup a cheap mig welder and just fix what he has now? What is falling apart on it? Repairing what you have is normally cheaper than buying something new just to do the same job. If it's worked all this time, why not keep going? Is he looking for the replacement to do double duty as something else also? No mater what he gets, it's going to need upkeep/maintenance. How long does he expect this new tool to last?
10-15K is nuts just to plow a d*m driveway.
Who ever told the OP a jeep front end doesn't hold up... even IF that was true, he isn't plowing miles and miles, day after day. How often does he need to plow?!? It's only 180' long.
If he also wants a daily driver w/plow, that's different than just replacing/repairing the plow rig.


----------



## gasjr4wd (Feb 14, 2010)

SnoFarmer;1972414 said:


> my YJ did fine plowing with the 4.0.


LOL
For years I used a 1.3L then a 1.6L.
I bet his tractor has about the same size...


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

mnglocker;1972431 said:


> Used MFWD ag tractor, diesel power with a loader, heated cab and a rear blower for moving piles. You can do just fine for 10 to 15k. It doesn't have to be shiny and new, it has to work.


best way!...remember if hydro, on a compact keep it 30 hp or more, load back tires for traction...later buy a blower for pile moving


----------



## ggb6259 (Jan 14, 2010)

I have less than 13K into my truck and plow... That was 5 years ago.....


----------



## Diesel_brad (Sep 20, 2010)

You can buy A LOT for 10-15k

I would get something he could use year round. Weather a pickup truck or a 4wd tractor Whichever he would get more use out of.

Also, wait till the summer plow stuff is A LOT cheaper, you get more bang for the buck.

A 4wheeler is a viable option too. A 4wheeler will do anything a garden tractor will do and then some.

You can buy a nice used UTV with a cab and plow for 10-15k


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

does he have to replace the John Deere with another JD to mow the yard?

I would due a 4x4 ATV with a Blade for the small snow falls. 
and get a 318 John Deere with mower and also a blower for JD.

small snow falls use the 4x4 ATV and for the big ones use the JD with the blower on the front to move the snow out of the way and if you get 1 or the other stuck you can get the 2nd unit to pull the first out or trouble.

just my thoughts 

a good used 500cc ATV can be found for 5-8K with blade on it.

1K for snow blower to go onto the JD.

just my thoughts.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

also for gravel drive check out.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=154524

my solution to hard pack snow/ice on gravel get small 3pt on back of garden tractor and a rear blade and add some ripper's to pull up the packed snow and ice on gravel. don't have to be fancy just enough to give you traction with the car for getting in and out.

I run the ripper on weekends when I'm home and have time and can due this in daylight.


----------

